# Voyager Freezing



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Recently my wife's Voyage has started freezing after restarting.  We try another restart and the same thing happens.  I think that we need to contact Amazon support but wanted to post here first to see if anyone has the magic formula to fix this problem.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only suggestion is to do a restart or turn it off, let it sit, and turn it back on. Always make sure it's fully charged.

Sounds like you've tried that so next step is to contact Kindle customer service.  It'll be still under warranty so they should send you a replacement.

One other note: She doesn't turn it all the way off every time, does she? Doesn't need to . . .just let it sleep.  It's probably wise to do a restart periodically but by that I mean like every month or two. Might not be wise to do it daily -- though I'm not sure it would hurt it.  Just that it's not necessary.  It's possible, though, that over use of the on/off button has caused a glitch.  Mind you, I know NOTHING . . . this is just a 'throw it out there' sort of idea.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it freezing all the time? Although I haven't heard of this in a while, sometimes a file can get corrupt from a book, often when its sideloaded. 

I would contact them. They will probably have to try to reset the Voyage to factory default to see if that fixes it. Its called reset device in the settings menu. You can try that yourself if you want first. It will take the Voyage pretty much back to how it was when you first go it. You keep your collections and the books are in the cloud of course. So unless there are a lot of sideloaded books on it, you won't lose anything.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

And make sure you contact Kindle support, not the regular Amazon support.

Kindle Support Phone: 866-321-8851


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Is it freezing all the time? Although I haven't heard of this in a while, sometimes a file can get corrupt from a book, often when its sideloaded.
> 
> I would contact them. They will probably have to try to reset the Voyage to factory default to see if that fixes it. Its called reset device in the settings menu. You can try that yourself if you want first. It will take the Voyage pretty much back to how it was when you first go it. You keep your collections and the books are in the cloud of course. So unless there are a lot of sideloaded books on it, you won't lose anything.


BUT . . . you will have to re enter your Amazon credentials to register it and re-enter your wifi password for it to talk to the world. Still, worth a shot! AND . . . it's pretty easy to get back anything loaded through Amazon.


----------

